# about this callaway driver head i just got??



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got a Callaway Big Bertha C-4 11 driver head off ebay.. not that experienced with drivers and such but I have a nice taylormade shaft I can put on. You think that would make a good driver?

comments would be great 

--thanks Benito---


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

theres only one way to find out give it a try or you could ask the guy at your local pro shop he'd be might be able to let you know if that combo could suit you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In the lore that is Callaway, the C4 driver was way ahead of its time, but didn't impact the market well enough to stick. As crazy as it sounds, the C4 was made to sound like a wooden driver and Callaway guessed wrongly, (they don't do THAT very often), that people would love the old sound. They were wrong and found people had actually gotten so used to the sound of metal that they connoted it as being more powerful.

None the less, the C4 was supposed to have been a good club and putting it on the Taylormade shaft would certainly be worth a try.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

DennisM said:


> In the lore that is Callaway, the C4 driver was way ahead of its time, but didn't impact the market well enough to stick. As crazy as it sounds, the C4 was made to sound like a wooden driver and Callaway guessed wrongly, (they don't do THAT very often), that people would love the old sound. They were wrong and found people had actually gotten so used to the sound of metal that they connoted it as being more powerful.
> 
> None the less, the C4 was supposed to have been a good club and putting it on the Taylormade shaft would certainly be worth a try.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


Yea I am going to give it a try, i've heard about the sound it makes..I dont think its going to bother me. My drives suck as it is, hitting high 200's with a bad bad slice, if it helps my slice at all well then who cares what it will sound like:laugh: .


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't care if my driver made the sound of finger nails down a black broad if i hit it sweetly. it's just a nosie that last for a split second


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I wouldn't care if my driver made the sound of finger nails down a black broad if i hit it sweetly. it's just a nosie that last for a split second


Oh my!! My brother and I were talking about this today just like 2 hours ago, which we were watching the penguins,GO PENS:headbang:!!!!! Philly is going down:thumbsdown:.... anyways lol and i swear I said the exact thing, I told him who cares what it will sound like, I said my drives suck as it is it cant hurt me any worse. Hopefully I like it. It'll be in in a few days than I need to take it up to the pro shop, so maybe acouple weeks. I will let you all know if its any good.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice work let us know how it goes


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's not about the club being good or not. It's about the club being good or not FOR YOU. A good friend of mine is the assistant pro at a really nice course close to me. He plays to a 3 handicap and I play to a 4. We switched drivers one day for fun and we both shot 4 shots above our average, just because we have different playing styles and swings that weren't suited to the other's driver.

Your focus needs to be on first, improving your swing, and second, improving your equipment to match that swing.


----------

